# To set ... or... not to set ... that is the question.



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Octo's you set the hook... correct?

Circles the pressure sets the hook... correct?

Octocircircles ... what?????

I have some of these from Gama and I'm not sure what to do... do I set the hook or let it set it self like a circle??


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I use octopus circles. I "try" to let the fish hook itself in the rod holder. Sometimes I get impatient and I swing for the fences still. I have almost went over board in the boat once or twice. The ones that I do set myself I found that I have a much better hook up ratio if I don't go swing harder. A simple tug will do in most cases imo.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

I always set the hook. I am always fishing from shore too if that matters, tight lining. I have tried to sit and let the fish hook itself but it usually just ends up with me losing my bait and not getting the fish. I've tried doing the slack line thing and even tried using a bait feeder reel with no luck. Tight lining and setting the hook works best for me.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't set the hook. Just put pressure and reel it in a little. Once I feel a good bit of weight ill give it a good little tug after I know it's already in some meat. I've been getting great hook sets that way lately.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I also fish from the banks, and use those hooks, and always set the hook. I tightline it always too. Less misses that way for me.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Octopus is a J hook.
Octopus circle is a circle.
What was the question?
Its not a hybrid its a circle so treat it like one.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

rustyfish said:


> Octopus is a J hook.
> Octopus circle is a circle.
> What was the question?
> Its not a hybrid its a circle so treat it like one.


This is correct, if it says "circle" then it's a circle hook. I assume, or hope, those saying they set the hook misunderstood the question.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

I understood the question. I always set the hook, no matter what kind of hook I am using.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Then you probably haven't used circle hooks.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

I have. I have never had luck with letting the fish hook itself. I have tried and I usually just end up losing my bait. I understand how circle hooks work and what they are designed to do, it just doesn't work for me. Everyone is different and has their own techniques.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

So you're saying you can set the hook with a circle kook and catch fish?


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

I've never used a circle kook. Ha ha. I know what u meant. With very very limited success I have set the hook using a circle hook. I broke my line earlier this year at Milton and circle hooks are all I had left. 3/0 I am pretty sure. I missed the majority of the fish that hit though. I was expecting it though. I really have not had very good luck with circle hooks, ever. I don't know what it is about letting the fish hook itself that i have issues with but I do. I have a brand new bait feeder reel I just bought, used it 3 times now and I am ready to sell it. I just can't get down the fishing hooking itself method. It frustrates me greatly. 

Like I said, I know how circle hooks work and what they are designed to do. You are not supposed to set the hook using them, I completely get that. Maybe I'm to impatient or setting th hook is just a habit, I'm not sure. Even if I let the line sit while i am getting hits they eventually stop and 8 out of 10 times my bait is gone. Guess I could try putting the bait on better too, ha ha.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Octo circles..I dont set the hook..when the rod goes down I just hold the rod in the holder and let the fish just keep pulling in down hard..High hookup ratio..when I am not getting hookups using circles its almost always turtles or gar messing with the bait.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

flathunter said:


> I use Octo circles..I dont set the hook..when the rod goes down I just hold the rod in the holder and let the fish just keep pulling in down hard..High hookup ratio..when I am not getting hookups using circles its almost always turtles or gar messing with the bait.


I would have to agree with this. Turtles generally tug at the line but never take it or much line. Gar might run with the line but are much harder to hook up with.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I use Gama octopus circles. I let them set themselves then just lift and reel. I wont play with them till i get them closer to the bank/boat. If you set the hooks sometimes you are hooked up for about 3 seconds then gone.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been using octocircles in florida and letting them set themselves. Here are the results
With many other smaller fish.
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

BassBoss said:


> I've been using octocircles in florida and letting them set themselves. Here are the results
> With many other smaller fish.
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


those are some nice looking fish.


----------

